# Wyndham Nashville - Article Mentions Rescue



## littlestar (May 4, 2010)

Hi All,

I was reading an article about the Nashville flooding and noticed about halfway down in the article they mention 500 people being rescued from the Wyndham resort. Anyone know the status of the Nashville Wyndham?

"Authorities and volunteers in fishing boats, an amphibious tour bus and a canoe scooped up about 500 trapped vacationers at the Wyndham Resort along the river near Opryland. Rescuers had to steer through a maze of underwater hazards, including submerged cars, some with tops barely visible above floodwaters the color of milk chocolate."

Here's a link to the full article:

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100504/ap_on_re_us/us_tennessee_floods


----------



## bnoble (May 4, 2010)

I saw some pictures of the Gaylord Opryland on someone's facebook page---it looks like they had about 7-8ft of water in some of the ground floor atrium spaces, up to the tops of the elevators.  I'm not sure what the Wyndham's elevation is relative to the Gaylord, but it's right nearby.

Edited: here's a video of the Gaylord.  Wow.
http://sports.rightpundits.com/?p=4472


----------



## littlestar (May 4, 2010)

Wow, Brian.  That is amazing.  I heard the Grand Ole Opry is flooded, too.  From what I've heard, the old Ryman (original home of the Opry) is okay, though. If I remember correctly from the last time I was there, the old Ryman sits higher more at the top of a hill.


----------



## urple2 (May 4, 2010)

Wyndham Nashville reservations are suspended thru june 27th...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwhAKWr2Ni8

I have ressies for july 23rd. Guess I'll wait and see at this point.


----------



## littlestar (May 4, 2010)

That is amazing footage on youtube.

Two years ago in June 2008, 29 counties in central and southern Indiana were hit really hard with an event like the Nashville area just had. We had almost 11 inches of rain in 7 hours.  It was described as a 100 year flood event.  My daughter kept calling me and saying mom, the water keeps rising and we can't believe what we're seeing. Luckily, it stopped rising about 2 inches away from coming into their home.  Lots of other people weren't so lucky.


----------



## riverdees05 (May 4, 2010)

I saw in one of the articles on the web that said this was a 500 year flood.  Not sure what it will be classified by the NWS.


----------



## deedman (May 4, 2010)

here come the special assessments? or is this covered by insurance? and if it is covered by insurance, and its relative compared to other insurance policies, do the premiums go up? and if so can that be reflected in MF or SA?


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 4, 2010)

I would guess if they have flood insurance, they're covered.  If not, probably not.  MF would go up I assume with insurance rates going up . . . and SA's cannot be far behind for repairs in the absence of insurance coverage.


----------



## EAM (May 4, 2010)

*Wyndham staff allegedly left withou alerting guests*

There are reports on the internet that many of  the Wyndham staff left without telling guests to evacuate while there was still time to do so.  500 guests were rescued.
http://m.topix.com/forum/city/nashville-tn/TPUMRCJNI80DQ37UR

A Wyndham manager did arrange for bus transportation to a Marriott and stayed to check the guest list against those who were boarding the buses.

The Opryland Hotel was completely evacuated Sunday night before the water arrived.  Gaylord employees were telling guests to "Go, go, go" even if they had not paid for their meals.  The Wyndham guests said they were kept in the dark about rescue efforts and had to dial 911 to get help getting out.


----------



## littlestar (May 5, 2010)

I read where Wyndham had buses waiting and made arrangements with Marriott to take their stranded guests.  So it doesn't sound to me like Wyndham abandoned them.  I can't imagine what a scramble it must have been for that Wyndham manager (oh my gosh!). I would have been running around saying crap (or a few other choice words). 

If it's anything the way it was around here in 2008 when our freak flood happened, the water was rising so quick that there wasn't much time to do anything but panic (laughter). It's like we really didn't know exactly what was happening because we had never seen anything like it.  In the town of Franklin south of Indianapolis, the police watched their police cars float down the road and they had to be rescued themselves!


----------



## Jya-Ning (May 5, 2010)

I bet they use phone to notify customers, and a lot of them does not pay attention or realize they have left a message that ask them to left.

Insurance if with flood will cover, but the POA still need to pay the deduction, not sure how much it will be.  And if the building code get changed, that cause some parts need to be redo, the insurance will not cover that.

But I thought Nashville has its own reservation funds?

Jya-Ning


----------



## EAM (May 5, 2010)

Jya-Ning said:


> I bet they use phone to notify customers, and a lot of them does not pay attention or realize they have left a message that ask them to left.
> Jya-Ning



The guests who posted at this site stated that there were no calls from Wyndham and just one manager helping them get to a dry location.
http://m.topix.com/forum/city/nashville-tn/TPUMRCJNI80DQ37UR


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (May 5, 2010)

*July 23 reservations.  Meh.  May not be up and running*

We had reservations for July 23 - July 30 too.  (Hey Urple2!)

I have a conference scheduled (well, Had) on July 28-July 31 at the Gaylord Opryland.  That conference has been put on hold as the description at the Gaylord Opryland is "water filling the first floors" (treetops in atriums, etc).  

The Gaylord has stated that the damage makes any reservation until the end of July impossible.  

Wyndham Nashville has a "special response team" which seem to consist of individuals on the phone who sound depressed, beaten down, and completely uncaring.  This team tells us that the resort should be back to normal by the end of June.  I asked about the Gaylord's descriptions that they won't be back until the end of July and that the Wyndham Nashville is only 1.5 blocks away.  

The team member said, "well, at this time, it's the end of June.  We'll probably re-evaluate later."

In a humorous note, I'm within the 30 days of travel insurance purchase since we just made these reservations and went to get it at RCI since my occupy date is outside the window of projected non-occupation.  RCI's website directed me that "I was outside the purchase window" and that I had to call in.  Heh.  Ah well.  

The conference is attempting to move the dates, but the odds are formidable.  They need a hotel that has 600 rooms or more, and convention facilities.  And close to Nashville, but not in Nashville.  That's not likely to be free to book during this timeframe.  Most hotels like that book up 2 years or so in advance.


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (May 5, 2010)

And I just can't wait for the timeshare presentation sales call from Wyndham.  I think I'll even go to that one.


----------



## Kozman (May 9, 2010)

Jya-Ning said:


> I bet they use phone to notify customers, and a lot of them does not pay attention or realize they have left a message that ask them to left.
> 
> Insurance if with flood will cover, but the POA still need to pay the deduction, not sure how much it will be.  And if the building code get changed, that cause some parts need to be redo, the insurance will not cover that.
> 
> ...



I was there within the last month and they had a display in the check-in area showing the new decor.  I sure hope they hadn't started the new updates or if they did, they started in the upper floors!  They were also replacing siding and exterior wood molding.  It seems logical that they will have to rip out the old drywall and carpeting on the first floor and thoroughly dry everything out and check the electrical connections.  Only time will tell.  If they haven't started the planned renovation then maybe added cost will be minimal since most of the work was already planned.


----------



## TimeshareTraveller (May 10, 2010)

The problem is that this sort of flooding will probably weaken the underlying building structure.  When it's 8 feet of water, the pressure on the wet walls from the upper story weight begins to warp them.  Time will tell, but I'd bet that they'll have to take out walls.  Not just cosmetic damage.  

Maybe the buildings are concrete, though.  That's the same style of building used in many of the timeshare resorts all over the country and many of them have been concrete.  That would hold up to flooding damage a LOT better than stick-and-frame construction.

You'd still have to rip down to the walls and rebuild.  Ugh.  I don't envy the owners there.  Never thought that Nashville was a risk that I'd need travel insurance for.  We do get insurance when going to the Caribbean or to Hawaii or the shore.


----------

